
Kickstarter for a Futurist Magazine - ajcarpy2005
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coreylemont/the-emerald-ethos
======
ajcarpy2005
I'm the one who is developing this project. Ask me anything.

The magazine will cover modern health knowledge, Artificial Intelligence,
Robotics, and will also have short story science fiction.

Update: The magazine will be published digitally on Magzter.

